# Schlechte Erfahrungen ohne Wasserzusatz?



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2008)

Moin
Viele Leute hier vertreten ja die Ansicht, dass Wasserzusätze zwingend erforderlich sind. Andere (z.B. Ich) sind anderer Meinung.
Da die Dinger definitiv Geld kosten, teilweise ausflocken, bei einem Leck eher für mehr Schaden sorgen, in geringem Maße die Kühlleistung verschlechtern und ggf. auch noch schädlich für die Umwelt sind, will ich hier mal Erfahrungen von Leuten sammeln, die sie einfach weglassen und ihre Wasserkühlung einfach mit destilliertem Wasser beteiligen.

Meine Erfahrungen als Anfang:

In den ersten 3 Jahren hatte ich (wie geplant) Korrosion an einem Ende eines eloxierten Aluminiumkühlers (vermutlich Eloxierung beschädigt, dass andere Ende sieht noch immer aus wie neu), in diesem Zeitraum fanden sich im unmittelbar darauf folgenden CPU-Kühler gelgentlich Bröckchen, vermutlich Aluminiumoxid. Außerdem bildete sich eine gräuliche Schicht, primär unter dem Einlass - vermutlich gelöste und am Kupfer abgelagertes Aluminium.
Ansonsten waren alle Kupfer-, Messing- und (ver)Nickelteile des Kreislaufes unverändert. Von einem Paar Temperaturfühler mit Alugehäuse (auch eloxiert) und Kupferkern blieb der eine unbeeinflusst, der andere weißt ebenfalls Aluoxidablagerungen rund um den Kern auf, scheint selbst aber unbeschädigt zu sein.
Möglich, dass der Aluminiumblock die Funktion einer Opferanode übernahm.

Seit ~ 4 Monaten ist der Kreislauf jetzt Aluminium frei und bislang hat sich rein gar nichts getan, was irgendwelche Zusätze erforderlich erscheinen lässt.


----------



## exa (22. September 2008)

ich betreibe als Übergangslösung meine Wakü nur mit destiliertem Wasser, seit 6 Wochen... kein Problem oder Ablagerungen bisher, dennoch bin ich der Meinung: sicher ist sicher...


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2008)

Wenn man auf gleiches MAterial achtet (kein Alu und Kupfer in einem Kreislauf) sollte Destiliertes Wasser als Übergangslösung reichen.


----------



## hawk910 (23. September 2008)

Ich hatte das erste Jahr auch nur destilliertes Wasser drin, ohne alles. Eigentlich kein Problem. Aber ich hatte auch kein Aluminium im Kreislauf, nur Kupfer und Kunststoff.

Ein Freund hat übrigens damals Leitungswasser verwendet. Nach einem Jahr wunderte er sich über hohe Temperaturen. Ich hab mir das mal angeguckt...und war entsetzt! Alle 3 Kühler waren nahezu komplett verkalkt und korrodiert. Keine Ahnung, welcher Teufel ihn geritten hatte. Der Durchfluß des CPU-Kühlers strebte übrigens gegen 0! Ein Essigbad brachte dann nach und nach das ganze Ausmaß ans Tageslicht. Tja, das System wurde nie wieder eingebaut, ich glaube, es hat sich für die Mülltonne empfohlen.


----------



## Thornscape (23. September 2008)

Rein in der Theorie betrachtet ist ein Wasserzusatz nicht notwenidig, wenn man nur ein Metall, also zum Beispiel Kupfer, in seinem Wasserkreislauf hat. Jedoch sollte man auch dann bedenken, dass Verschraubungen, etc. nicht aus Kupfer sind und schon bei leichter mechanischer Beanspruchung (z.B. am Gewinde) ihre Vernickelung/Eloxierung verlieren können.

Ich habe schon einige völlig zugesetzte Kühler gesehen, von Algen über Oxidation/Rost bis völlige Verkalkung, und diesem Schicksal kann man mit einem guten Schutzmittel sehr konkret entgegenwirken.
Von fertigen Kühlmitteln halte ich nichts - ich kaufe mir mein Wasser im Baumarkt und gebe etwas ACfluid dazu. Kostet nicht viel und hält noch für sehr viele Liter.
Wenn man keine gemischten Kreisläufe verwendet, muss man ja auch nicht mit der Höchstkonzenration an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2008)

Mit Ausnahme der farbigen Inno-Teile gibt es keine eloxierten Anschlüsse am Markt - sondern nur vernickelte. und unter dem Nickel ist korrosionstechnisch genauso unbedenkliches Messing.

Aber um mal wieder zur Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen:
Kann jemand von schlechten Erfahrungen mit destiliiertem Wasser und Kupfer berichten?

(Vielleicht noch mit dem Zusatz "in geschlossenen Kreisläufen", in denen Algen mangels Licht keine Chance haben. Rost kann sowieso nur mit Eisen entstehen und Verkalkung nur mit Leitungswasser)


----------



## Oliver (24. September 2008)

Naja, es geht ja nicht nur um Aluminium, sondern um gemischte Metalle im Kreislauf. Und eben jene sind in jedem Kreislauf vorhanden, auch wenn es nur die Anschlüsse sind..

Ich hatte bisher mit Glysantin Probleme mit Flockenbildung. Ohne Zusätze arbeite ich gerade mit meinem Arbeitsrechner, um zu sehen, was passiert. Nach 3 Wochen hat sich der X2 Highflow von Alphacool bereits verfärbt, sieht aus wie Rost..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2008)

Bin gespannt auf das Endergebniss. (Rost? Ohne Eisen?)
Gemischte Metalle sind jedenfalls nur dann ein Problem, wenn sie keine Oxidschicht ausbilden können. (metallenes Kupfer/Messing hat ja im Prinzip keinen Kontakt zum Wasser)


----------



## Thornscape (24. September 2008)

Gemischte Metalle hast du immer in einem Kreislauf (wie schon bereits erwähnt zum Beispiel durch Anschlüsse). Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig, dass immer eine Potenzialdifferenz herrscht!
Es muss natürlich nicht Rost sein, es geht rein um den Vorgang der Oxidation. Und der funktioniert mit praktisch allen Metallen, nur eben mehr oder weniger gut.

Nur deinen letzten Satz musst du mir nochmal erklären: Wieso hat Kupfer keinen direkten Kontakt mit Wasser in einer Wasserkühlung?!


----------



## Cionara (24. September 2008)

Weiel sich da sone zauberhübsche Schutzschicht ums Kupfer bildet welche das ganze vorm Wasser abschirmt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2008)

Weil es oxidiert - und damit hat das Wasser nur noch Kontakt zu Kupferoxid, das nicht unbedingt die gleichen elektrochemischen Eigenschaften wie metallisches Kupfer hat.


----------



## Cionara (24. September 2008)

Meine Erklärung war besser gib's zu ^^


----------



## MoS (27. September 2008)

Also ich benutze schon seit Jahren keine Wasserzusätze mehr. Ich habe aber auch nur Kupfer und kein Alu im Kreislauf.
Das Kupfer hat sich zwar etwas verfärbt, die Kühlleistung ist aber unverändert. Was ich mal irgendwo im Internet gelesen habe, soll diese Verfärbung unbedenklich sein (Punkt 2.2): http://test.watercool.de/service/faqs/wissenswertes/


----------



## Cionara (28. September 2008)

Das ist die beschriebene Oxidschicht denk ich ^^


----------



## Bond2602 (30. September 2008)

Ich denke das war bei mir auch so, hatte nur Kupferkühler aber im EK is ne Alu Platte (Kreis im Bild), von der der Hersteller nichts erwähnt (und diverse andere Metalle durch Anschlüsse, Radi, etc):

Das waren 4 Monate nur destilliertes Wasser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitdem benutz ich nurnoch Inno Protect IP.

Tja, daraus lernt man.

War übrigens nach 6 Stunden schrubben mit Scheuermilch wieder alles weg.


MfG Bond2602


----------



## exa (30. September 2008)

dieses schrubben kenn ich... bei mir allerdings uv zusatz...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2008)

Die Platte sollte aus Edelstahl sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Beim Rest kann ich nicht genau erkennen, ob es Verfärbungen (normal, Oxidschicht) oder Ablagerungen (unschön, Klumpen) sind.


----------



## Bond2602 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also man musste schon seeeehhhrrr lange dran schrubben und es ging auch mit nichts ab halt nur "abschmirgeln".

Ich würd keinem empfehlen ohne Korrosionsschutz eine Wakü zu betreiben. Aber wie man bei exa sehen kann - es kann auch mit Zusatz etwas passieren. Naja bei Inno hab ich noch nie gehört das irgendetwas passiert ist 

MfG Bond2602


----------



## LtSnoopy (2. Oktober 2008)

Alternative zu den teuren Zusätzen diverser Shops, einfach BASF G 48 Kühlerfrostschutzmittel ausm Baumarkt oder Tanke holen... Mischungsverhältnis 1:20 zu destilliertem Wasser verwenden...
Läuft bei mir seit Jahren...


----------



## nemetona (2. Oktober 2008)

Das wär doch mal ne Sache für die *Redaktion*, mal ohne und dann mit verschiedenen Korrusionsschutzmiteln nen 24/7 Test über 2-3 Monate und die Ergebnisse vergleichen, auch wie sich Durchfluss und Temps ändern.
Vieleicht kann man da auch nen Lesertest draus machen, wenn die Wakü Komponenten gestellt werden.
Mich zumindest würde dies sehr Interessieren.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2008)

Entweder Oliver oder Falk (weiß nicht mehr genau wer) haben gerade einen Rechner nur mit dest. Wasser am laufen, um zu gucken, was passiert.
Das Problem ist halt, dass so ein Versuch eher 2 Jahre denn 2 Monate dauert. (und 24/7 Betrieb macht auch keinen großen Unterschied, das Wasser ist eh 24/7 im System)


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

Dein Vorschlag klingt zwar interessant, ist aber praktisch nicht durchführbar. Es wird einen umfangreichen Test von Korrosionsschutzmitteln geben, einen Zeitrahmen dafür kann ich aber noch nicht nennen.


----------



## nemetona (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte mit dem Post ja nur mein Interesse an so einen Test bekunden.
Wie ich sehe, klappt das 
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Gast3737 (7. April 2009)

Ich hätte mittlerweile auch Interesse an solch einen Test, da das G48 wohl die selben Probleme macht wie bei Olli damals, es flockt halt wie sau..


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (8. April 2009)

also ich hab liqui car kühler frostschutz ausm baumarkt drinnne
is sau billig und besteht nur aus glycol und blauer farbe
und bei mir is noch ncihts ausgeflockt oder oxidiert
und ich hab ein alu radiator und nen kupfer cpu kühler und nen alu garka kühler drinne
man kann sich theoretisch acuh reines glycol kaufen aber das is teurer und unnötig
aber was in dem g48 drin is dass das so flockt seltsam

naja was man bei dem kühlerfrostschutz beachten sollte ist
ich hab meine pumpe mit etwas epoxidharz repariert
an den stellen an den ich sie geklebt hab is das epoxidharz jetzt halt tiefblau
aber es hebt
und am anfang hats sich n bissle abgelöst und ich musste mal meinen kühler reinigen
aber ich denke das is eher ein spezifisches problem
alles in allem bin cih zufrieden mit derf billig lösung


----------



## derLordselbst (8. April 2009)

Was kostet innovatek Protect Konzentrat? Ca. 11 Euronen. Angesichts der Kosten für eine leistungsstarke Wasserkühlung, die wirklich eine Verbesserung zur Luftkühlung darstellt, ist das eher ein kleiner Betrag aus meiner Sicht.

Das enthaltene Ethandiol dürfte sich sogar minimal positiv auf die Wasserkühlung auswirken, da es die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers senkt und damit die isolierende Grenzschicht abbaut.

Bei einer Siedetermperatur von 197° Celsius dürfte die Luftverunreinigung durch Ausgasen auch erträglich sein. Nur wer seine Wasserkühlung durch Austrinken leert oder sich damit die Augen spült, ist gesundheitlich gefährdet.

Beim Umweltschutz steht dem Korrosionsschutzmittel immer der vermiedene Schrott an Schläuchen und Bauteilen gegenüber. Hier eine genaue Ökobilanz aufzustellen, finde ich etwas übertrieben.^^


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (8. April 2009)

Ich hab bisher immer Zitronensäure (Granulat, NICHT das flüssige Zeug) benutzt, ca. 1 Esslöffel : 250 ml Destilliertes Wasser aussm Baumarkt. Läuft in meinem neuen System jetzt seit ca. 1 Monat und bisher hat sich nix verändert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2009)

1 Esslöffel auf 250ml? also ne braucht-in-ruhe-mehrere-stunden-um-sich-zu-lösen Konzentration?
Ich hatte mal geschätzte 10 Esslöffel auf 5l zum Durchspülen, da kams zu elektrochemischer Korrosion zwischen Nickel und Kupfer... (wobei ich bis heute nicht genau festellten konnte, ob sich nun ne Kupferschicht auf Nickel abgelagert hat, oder ob sich das Nickel an einigen Stellen von den Anschlüssen entfernt und eine darunter liegende Kupferschicht zu Tage gefördert hat)


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (9. April 2009)

Naja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es wohl eher 3 Esslöffel für einen Liter (es ist halt wie gesagt schon einen Monat her).

Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht mehr so sicher, ob wir "von der selben Zitronensäure" reden.
Bei mir ist es halt so ein schneeweisses Granulat, gerade mal Sandkorn-gross.
Auf der Flasche steht: "Speziell zum entkalken von Spülmaschinen geeignet".

Ich hab einfach etwas über einen Liter (soviel, wie ich brauche für mein System) destilliertes Wasser in einen Messbecher gefüllt, 3 (gestrichene) Esslöffel von dem Granulat reingetan, umgerührt und innerhalb von vielleicht 20-25 Sekunden hatte sich das Zeug vollständig aufgelöst.

Ich habe es dann ca. 10 Minuten "ruhen" lassen, nochmal umgerührt, 10 Minuten ruhen lassen, umgerührt und dann reingetan, und fahre damit wie gesagt schon einen Monat ohne Probleme.

Zur verdeutlichung: Ich habe das gesamte System am Wochenende entleert, und die beiden Kühlköpfe aufgemacht und sämtliche Tüllen abgemacht, um zu sehen ob sich irgend etwas verändert hat... tja, nix... kein Rost, kein garnix.

EDIT:
Im Sicherheitsdatenblatt zum Produkt auf der Hersteller-Homepage steht u. a. folgendes unter "Exponierungskontrolle": 
Inhaltsstoffe: Organischer Staub, total 
Grenzwert: 3mg/ m3

Weiter, unter "Physisch-Chemische Eigenschaften" steht da: 
Aussehen: Weisses Pulver (und es ist wirklich "Pulver", fast wie Waschmittel...) 
pH: Leicht säuerlich 
Löslichkeit: Sehr leicht wasserlöslich 
Massenfülle: 0,79g/ ml
Schmelzpunkt: 153 Grad Celsius  

...keine Ahnung, ob dir das weiterhilft.

mfg
Freddi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2009)

"Zitronensäure" ist auch ne chemische Bezeichnung und wird bei solchen Sachen meist eingehalten - und 3 gestrichene Esslöffel auf gut einen Liter ist schon was ganz anderes, als "1 Esslöffel auf 250ml" 
(vor allem was unbedenklicheres. Wenns sich nach so kurzer Zeit gelöst hat, sollte es wohl nicht zu hoch sein. Bei mir hat das mehrere Minuten gedauert, bis es ganz weg war)


----------



## Freddi_teh_Foxx (9. April 2009)

Ok, ich entschuldige mich hiermit für die falsche Mengenangabe. 

Ich hab extra noch mal meine Kumpels gefragt, die an dem Tag mit dabei waren, wovon einer sich recht gut mir der Materie auskennt, und er versicherte mir, das es 3 gestrichene Esslöffel waren, so wie er es mir geraten hatte.


----------



## Floh (4. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mal ein bisschen mit Fachwissen um mich schmeißen, weil das Thema hier zu so einer Glaubensfrage hochgepusht wird. Aber Glauben sollte man wenn man will in der Kirche machen und nicht in der Technik.

(Klugschei$$-Modus an
Aluminium bildet eine Oxidschicht. Es ist zwar eigentlich ein sehr unedles Metall, aber die Oxidschicht ist so beständig daß es sogar in der chemischen Industrie eingesetzt wird im Behälterbau.
Aluminium ist lediglich NICHT beständig gegen Medien die seine Oxidschicht angreifen (einige Laugen). Dann zerstört es sich quasi selbst.

In einem oxidierenden Medium schützt sich dagegen das Aluminium um so besser, je stärker das Medium oxidierend wirkt. Diesen Effekt kann man nutzen um im sauren Eloxalbad unter Strom die Oxidschicht um ein Vielfaches zu verdicken, so daß sie auch mechanisch relativ beständig wird (gegen Abrieb).
Harteloxierte Oberflächen taugen sogar für Kupplungen im Motorradbereich oder als Schaltwelle im Getriebe.

Eine eloxierte Oberfläche ist gegenüber schnödem Wasser sowas von indifferent, da passiert gar nichts. Das einzige was passieren kann ist daß die Eloxalschicht lokal beschädigt oder abgetragen wird (z.B. weil dort eine sehr hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herrscht). Das wurde ja von einem anderen User in diesem Thread schon beschrieben. Auch in diesem Fall tritt aber normalerweise ein Selbstheilungsprozess ein - die Oxidschicht bildet sich neu.

Bei Kupfer bildet sich auch eine Oxidschicht. Das ist gut so, weil auch diese das Kupfer passiviert. Die Verfärbung mag sensible Naturen stören, ist aber technisch vollkommen irrelevant und verschlechtert auch die Wärmeübertragung nicht messbar, sonst wären unsere Heizungssysteme ja alle mächtig arm dran.

Sind beide Materialien im Kühlkreislauf ordentlich oxidiert (das Alu meistens ab Werk, beim Kupfer lässt dies nicht lange auf sich warten), passiert im weiteren Verlauf nichts mehr.

Das mit Abstand DÜMMSTE was man dann machen kann ist die Oxidschicht abschleifen und auch noch das Medium austauschen, dem das Kupfer gerade mühsam den Sauerstoff (und damit das oxidierende Medium) abgetrotzt hat.

Bleibt der Kreislauf geschlossen, nimmt der frei verfügbare Sauerstoff i.d.R. immer weiter ab. Ein geringer Austausch über den AGB mag immer noch stattfinden, das ließe sich zwar technisch auch lösen (über eine Membrane) aber lassen wir das. Auch Diffusion über die Schläuche wollte ich jetzt nicht diskutieren.

Zusätze um Korrosion zu verhindern sind im Automobilbau üblich, aber dort geht es noch um ganz andere Materialpaarungen (z.B. in Alu eingegossene Gusseisen-Zylinderbuchsen) und um wesentlich höhere Temperaturen (bis 130°C). Wie schon geschrieben verschlechtern diese Zusätze die Wärmekapazität des Mediums.
Der wichtigste Grund Glykol ins Kühlwasser zu mischen beim Auto ist FROSTSCHUTZ, nicht Korrosion.
(Klugschei$$ Modus aus)

(Läster-Modus an):
Wer sich das großindustriell hergestellte Zeug von BASF für 11 Euro die 0,5l-Flasche andrehen lässt ist in meinen Augen selbst Schuld und ein Opfer des Marketings geworden.

Deswegen verwende ich auch ausschliesslich (doppelt destilliertes) Wasser und fahre damit bis dato sehr gut.

So, jetzt könnt ihr mich töten


----------



## dcc (4. Februar 2011)

1,5l kosten 8.99 €, damit stellt man dann 30 Liter Wakü Wasser her 
Zudem wirkt G48 schmierend, was der Pumpe zu gute kommt und damit dem Durchfluss.
Oben drauf erhält man ein recht nettes Blau und die Garantie, dass nichts im Kreislauf leben kann.

Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser wirst du mit einer Wakü garantiert NIE ausreizen (außer die Pumpe dümpelt bei 40l/std rum), daher ist das G48 im 1:20 Verhältnis wurscht. 1:1 wird gemischt um -40°C Frostschutz zu haben, bei 1:20 fällt dies nicht ins Gewicht, man bekommt somit die guten Eigenschaften ohne die Nutzlosen übermäßig in der Wakü zu haben.

Dein doppelt destilliertes Wasser wird dir auch nicht lange helfen. Dest. Wasser saugt dir die Metallionen aus den Kühlern, bis es einen Isotonen Zustand erreicht. Ob nun G48 diesen Prozess hemmt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2011)

Floh schrieb:


> Eine eloxierte Oberfläche ist gegenüber schnödem Wasser sowas von indifferent, da passiert gar nichts. Das einzige was passieren kann ist daß die Eloxalschicht lokal beschädigt oder abgetragen wird (z.B. weil dort eine sehr hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herrscht). Das wurde ja von einem anderen User in diesem Thread schon beschrieben. Auch in diesem Fall tritt aber normalerweise ein Selbstheilungsprozess ein - die Oxidschicht bildet sich neu.



Anderen Erklärungen zu folge (die besser zur beobachteten Realität passen) bildet sich die Oxidschicht bei starker Strömung nicht vollständig aus.

Was du scheinbar komplett ignorierst: Elektrochemische Korrosion.



> Bleibt der Kreislauf geschlossen, nimmt der frei verfügbare Sauerstoff i.d.R. immer weiter ab. Ein geringer Austausch über den AGB mag immer noch stattfinden, das ließe sich zwar technisch auch lösen (über eine Membrane) aber lassen wir das. Auch Diffusion über die Schläuche wollte ich jetzt nicht diskutieren.



Halten wir einfach fest: Anoxische Bedinungen wird man garantiert nicht erreichen.





dcc schrieb:


> 1,5l kosten 8.99 €, damit stellt man dann 30 Liter Wakü Wasser her



Das später als Sondermüll entsorgt werden muss, etwaige verbleibende, schlechtlösliche Stoffe aus Radiatoren&Co in die feinen Strukturen der Kühler spühlt und nach einer Leckage Schmierfilme zurücklässt.

Klingt nach einem guten Geschäft.


----------



## Pumpi (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt 

Habe nämlich viele "überflüssige" Stoffe in meiner Wakü !

Mein Mix : 

2 Liter destiliertes Wasser + 0,5 Liter Inno Pr. konztr. + 1 Liter Kühlmittel/Frostschutz (von ATU/gelbe Flasche)

Hab extra ein bißchen mehr von allem genommen, in der Hoffnung viel hilft viel.

Könnte ich da jetzt kontraproduktiv gehandelt haben ?

Hab extra Plexi verkleidete Graka Kühler genommen um mal zu beobachten ob die Mische sich irgendwie negativ auswirkt. Bis jetzt aber alles IO, läuft ca. 8 Monate.


----------



## exa (5. Februar 2011)

naja was heißt kontraproduktiv...

sicher ist: je mehr Chemie, desto weniger Biologie, falls also dein Ziel war möglichst Algenbildung zu hemmen, alles richtig gemacht^^

Falls du nun Korrosion verhindern wolltest, kann ich dazu nix sagen, weil ich nicht so der Chemiefreak bin.
Was ich sagen kann: oft stellt sich heraus, das verschiedene Chemikalien Wechselwirkungen haben, das kann jetz von reiner Verfärbung über Viskoseänderung (macht bei dem Mischungsverhältnis aber nicht viel aus) bis zu Ausflockungen und Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Materialien gehen... natürlich von "unmerklich" bis hin zu "System verstopft, Totalausfall=> Grundreinigung!"

Also wenn man auf der sicheren Seite für ein sauberes System sein will, heißt die Regel: einen guten Stoff, von dem soviel wie nötig so wenig wie möglich und sonst nix...

Der Kühlleistung ist jeglicher Zusatz abträglich, aber da jede richtige Wakü sowieso besser kühlt als jede Lukü, kein Problem!


----------



## exa (6. Februar 2011)

naja, nicht jede Wakü hat eine UV Beleuchtung...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Das Wasser habe ich von oben immer ein wenig mit der Spritze entnommen
> und dann mit Protekt ergänzt- immer so weiter bis die halbe Flasche drin war.
> Über den Inlinesensor mit Display konnte ich einen direkten Temperaturrückgang von 2 Grad beobachten! Hatte den extra im Auge behalten, weil Innovatekt eine Verbesserung der Kühlung verspricht.



Bis du jemals auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Wassertemperatur unabhängig von der Kühlleistung sinken könnte, wenn man warmes Kühlwasser gegen einen Zusatz bei Raumtempertur tauscht?



> Aber das war Alles in der düsteren Frühzeit der Waküs, heutzutage dürfte so ein Serienmüll eher nicht mehr anzutreffen sein.....



Mit Ausnahme von Inno-Produkten gab es afaik nur eine Alu-Komponente am Markt, die nicht eloxiert war - und das war der Deckel von Watercools Baby-HK, der deswegen nicht eloxiert wurde, weil er sogar verkupfert war 
(nicht, dass sich die Verkupferung als zuverlässiger erwiesen hätte, als Eloxierung - aber besser als die ursprüngliche inno Rev3 mit blankem Alu gegenüber blankem Cu wars dann doch)



> sind die lackierten Aqutubes unter dem Lack eigentlich eloxiert?



Die farbigen Aquatubes sind afaik farbig eloxiert und gar nicht lackiert.



> @ exa- warum etwas antibakterielles reinschütten, wenn man ohnehin eine UV-Bestrahlung hat?
> alle Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen arbeiten mit der UV-Belichtung, auch die kleine Röhre im PC reicht schon völlig aus um die Einzeller abzutöten



Typische UV-Röhren, die nur einen Teil und nicht alle Zellen abtöten/übermäßiges Wachstum verhindern, arbeiten mit 5 bis 30W, sind afaik auf Abstrahlung im UV-C Bereich optimiert (Schwarzlicht: UV-A) und werden so montiert, dass die gesamte Strahlung ins Wasser geht. So oder so beeinflussen sie nur frei schwimmende Zellen, nichts was an einem Ort wächst.


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

Möcht ich meine Erfahrungen auch mal posten:

Ich fahr seit einem halben Jahr nur mit dest. Wasser und hatte bist jetzt keine Probleme. Kann natürlich nicht davon berichten ob es probs. mit alu im kreislauf gibt da ich nur Kupfer,Kunstoff & Messing (anschlüsse?) im kreislauf habe. 

Ich kann allerdings von einigen Fertigmischen abraten......... 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Senfu hat Kühlkörper gefertigt 
Mir waren die nur für Radiatoren ein Begriff. Die Rev3 wurde in späteren Revisionen jedenfalls auch Eloxiert, nachdem es den berühmten Fall mit dem durchgegammelten Exemplar gab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2011)

Na gut - von chinesischen Grauimporten hab ich natürlich nichts mitbekommen. Sowas gabs später immer noch, dann aber meist aus Messing oder Kupfer mit Plastedeckel 
Ob Inno je eine "rev2" hatte, weiß ich nicht. Als ich zum ersten Mal drauf aufmerksam geworden bin, hatten sie nur den FlatFlow (afaik noch nicht so genannt). Später kam dann als DIE LEISTUNGSSENSATION (man hatte schon damals immer die ultimative Technik) die rev3 als (einer?) der erste(n) Kernkühler auf den Markt. Lief auch ne zeitlang ganz gut, bis ein Intelligenzbolzen auf die Idee kam, seinen Kreislauf anzusäuern und nach ein paar Wochen keine Aluwürfel mit Kupferkern, sondern einen Kupferkern mit lockerem Häubchen auf seiner CPU/Wasserlache vorfand. Anschließend haben viele ihre rev3 mal näher angeguckt -> Alu-Teile wurden in Zukunft vermieden oder zumindest eloxiert. (Bei Inno bevorzugt letzteres, einschließlich der noch Jahre weiter laufenden Rev3 Produktion).


----------



## Floh (7. Februar 2011)

@ruyven_macaran:

... Oxidschicht bildet sich bei hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten nicht aus?
OK, kann ich bei Düsenkühlern und ggf. im Radiator (je nach Bauweise) akzeptieren. Hatte ja auch geschrieben daß die Oxidschicht ggf. abgetragen wird (bei Kupfer, bei einer Eloxalschicht eigentlich weniger, die ist dafür zu hart). Überall sonst im Kühlkreislauf dürften die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten eher niedrig sein.

... elektrochemische Korrosion ignoriere ich völlig, ja sicher.
Besagter Prozess braucht zwei Metalle, die unterschiedliche Potentiale haben, sowie ein Elektrolyt. Gut, Wasser als Elektrolyt ham wer ja genug da. Wenn man dann Kupfer und Alu in einem Kreislauf hat, ist Alu definitiv das unedlere Material und würde demnach als Opferanode dienen, richtig? (Kupfer: edel, +0,52V, Aluminium: unedel, -1,66V).
"...Das Metall mit dem niedrigeren Standard-Elektrodenpotential bildet in jedem Falle die Anode (Negativer Pol) und geht in Lösung."
Elektrochemische Korrosion

Wenn aber das Aluminium passiviert ist, findet keine elektrochemische Korrosion mehr statt.
Denn wie man in Werkstoffkunde lernt: Ist einer der drei Faktoren (Partner 1, Partner 2, Elektrolyt) weg, ist die (elektrochemische) Korrosion gestoppt. Aluminiumoxid ist nun mal kein Elektronengeber. Und deswegen kann sich mein Kühlwasser auch keine Elektronen aus dem Aluminium "saugen", genausowenig wie aus dem Kupfer das eine positive Grundladung hat.

... soweit richtig?

Immer unter der Vorgabe daß die Passivierung überall vorhanden ist. Wie das aussieht wenn nicht stand hier ja schon.

Auch eine schöne Erläuterung:
Chemische und elektrochemische Korrosion - SHKwissen - HaustechnikDialog


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

Ich bin selbst kein Chemiker und kann nur eine von mir mal im Netz gefundene Beschreibung wiederfinden:
Demnach bildet Aluminium bei der Oxidation erstmal einen amorphen, hydradisierten Übergangszustand. Bei stehendem Wasser kein Problem, aber bei starker Strömung kann der weggespült werden -> Statt passiviertem Alu hat man blankliegendes Alu und schmiergelnde Oxidkrümel frei im Kreislauf.
Ist zusätzlich Kupfer im Kreislauf (was quasi immer der Fall ist), hat die Regeneration schon allein aufgrund der elektochemischen Komponente gar keine Chance mehr.

Die restlichen Ausführungen sind soweit richtig, aber der Knackpunkt ist eben die 100% unbeschädigte Eloxalschicht. Harteloxieren ist vergleichsweise aufwendig und wird afaik nicht angewandt. Normaler Eloxschichten sind dagegen durchaus Kratzempfindlich und die z.T. ungünstige Geometrie im z.B. Gewindebereich dürfte ein übriges tun. Bekommt die Schicht im Zuge des Kühlerzusammenbaus, des Einschrauben der Anschlüsse,... erstmal einen Kratzer, greift obige Schilderung und der Gammel kann sich ausbreiten. (das war seinerzeit bei den verkupferten Baby-HKs das Problem, deren Material chemisch betrachtet gänzlich unbedenklich war) Alternativ kommt bei Verzicht auf Puffersubstanzen (=Korrosionsschutz) die Säureempfindlichkeit von Oxidschichten zum tragen: Sinkt der pH-Wert im Kreislauf zu weit, wird die Passivierung großflächig instabil.


----------



## On/OFF (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil muss sagen:  Hab die Wakü jetzt über 2,5 Jahre ohne was zu wechseln , ist immer noch A-C protect Fertigmische drin , ab und zu was nachkippen  nach halben bis 3/4 Jahr -- fertig .   Bin zufieden mit dem Zeugs , die 10€ fürn Liter haben sich gelohnt !   Ich würde nicht mit G48 " von der Tanke   -- lol " rumexperimentieren, Nur um 5€ zu sparen -- crazy  bei einer 600€ Wasserkühlung  oder mehr mitlerweile  -----------


PS:   Langzeittest  bestanden ,  flockt nix aus oder ähnliches ,  gut die Schläuche sind nicht mehr blau ,  aber glaub das kommt vom Staub ^^

PS:  bin auch kein Chemiker ,  weiss nicht was da drin ist aber es ist nice für Wasserkühlungen , besser als nur dest Water ,  find ich  -- keine algen und so^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Seit ~ 4 Monaten ist der Kreislauf jetzt Aluminium frei und bislang hat sich rein gar nichts getan, was irgendwelche Zusätze erforderlich erscheinen lässt.


 
Da in letzter Zeit wieder  gehäuft Fragen zu dem Thema kommen und hier seinerzeit viele Leute mal angefangen haben, es ohne Zusätze zu probieren, ohne je das Ergebniss zu schildern, pushe ich den Thread mal mit nem Update:

Mein System hat ~jetzt seine zweiten 3 Jahre mit dest. Wasser pur und damit seine ersten 3 Jahre ohne Korrosionsschutz und ohne Opfer-Kühler hinter sich. In der Zeit sind ne Reihe neuer Kühler hinzugekommen, aber mit Ausnahme des 2.0er Heatkillers wurde nichts entfernt - und der sieht nicht schlechter aus, als 5 Jahre zuvor.
Probleme: 0
Korrosionsschäden: 0
Verfärbungen in den Kühlern: allgegenwärtig


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Bei mir Dest. Wasser+G48(20:1) seit ca 4 Wochen.

Probleme: 0
Korrosion: 0
Verfaerbungen: 0


----------



## fr0gg3r (22. Mai 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil nutze NUR destilliertes Wasser in meinem Kreislauf. Habe nur Kupferkühler verbaut und daher keine Probleme wegen Kupfer+Aluminium.

Vor etwa 1 Monat habe ich meine komplette Wakü mal auseinander genommen, da auch das MB unter Wasser gestzt wurde. Im CPU-Kühler waren keine Ablagerungen, zudem konnte ich auch keinen Rost oder sonstetwas finden.
Nur im AGB sind ein paar kleinere weiße Ablagerungen zu finden, diese Schwimmen jedoch nicht im Wasser sondern haben sich am Gehäuse des AGBs festgesetz. Da diese jedoch auch schon da waren, als ich ihn gebraucht gekauft habe, kann nicht sagen obs mehr oder weniger geworden ist.

Ich werde wohl erst dann Zusätze mit ins Wasser geben, wenn ich selber einmal Probleme mit meiner Art zu kühlen bekomme.

Insgesamt kühle ich nun etwa 6-8 Monate mit Wasser und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## Baerenstein (22. Mai 2011)

Ich verwende auch seit über 2 Jahren nur destilliertes Wasser in meinem Kreislauf. Bisher keine Probleme gehabt damit. Bis auf das wenn man zum Beispiel beim Cpu-Heatkiller in die Öffnungen schaut man leichte Verfärbungen sieht. Aber .
Und bei den Perfect Seal Tüllen und beim weißen DangerDen-Schlauch (aber nur an den Stellendie mit den Tüllen Kontakt haben) sieht man schwache grünliche Verfärbung


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Mai 2011)

Ein gewisses Maß an Korrosion lässt sich meiner Erfahrung nach mit reinem Aqua dest. einfach nicht vermeiden - allein schon zwischen Anschlüssen und Kühlern besteht halt eine gewisses elektrochemische Potential und da das Wasser nach kürzester Zeit unvermeidbar genügend leitfähig ist, um als Elektrolyt zu wirken, ist eine langsame Korrosionswirkung nicht zu vermeiden. Hatte auch mal ein System gebaut, das letztlich drei Jahre lang mit einem "reinen Kupferkreislauf" nur mit Aqua dest. in Betrieb war. Resultat beim Ausbau waren komplett entnickelte Anschlüsse und trübe Schläuche, sowie eine im Vergleich zu Kreisläufen mit glykolbasiertem Korrosionsschutz relativ laut laufende Pumpe (die gleiche Pumpe - eine Eheim 1046 230V - lief später mit Glykol im Wasser hörbar leiser). Wem das alles nichts ausmacht und z.B. die Komponenten nicht mehr in möglichst gutem (auch optisch gutem) Zustand verkaufen will, fährt mit purem Aqua dest. rein kühltechnisch zumindest nicht schlechter als mit Korrosionsschutz - eine messbare Verbesserung durch die minimal höhere Wärmekapazität habe ich aber zumindest nicht registriert. 
In Mischkreisläufen mit Alu ist der Verzicht auf Korrosionsschutz hingegen früher oder später einfach tödlich für die Alu-Komponenten. Da ist Korrosionsschutz Pflicht - und zwar ein recht wirksamer. Auch das regelmäßige auffrischen des Korrosionschutzes sollte man da nicht vergessen .


----------



## fr0gg3r (23. Mai 2011)

@VJoe2max:
Dann habe ich ja Glück^^ Wer kauft denn noch CPU Kühler fürn 775 und nen Wakü Satz fürs 780i 

Da ich auch "erst" seit etwa 6-7 Monaten mit Wasser kühle kann ich leider von deinen Erfahrungen noch nichts merken...aber 3 Jahre wird das ganze eh nicht halten, vorher kommt etwas anderes an Komponenten rein.

Aber wer Alu+Kupfer Kühler ohne Zusätze betreibt ist echt selber schuld! Ein gewisses Maß an Vorbereitung sollte jeder haben, der sich eine Wakü einbauen möchte.
Ist halt etwas Wartungsintensiver und komplizierter als ein reiner LuKü bei dem man einmal alle paar Monate den Staub aus den Lamellen entfernen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Resultat beim Ausbau waren komplett entnickelte Anschlüsse



Marke?
(meine sind jetzt, wie gesagt, seit 6 Jahren mit keinem Korrosionsschutz mehr in Berührung gekommen und zumindest diejenigen, die die Zitronensäurespülung gut überlebt haben, sind weiterhin innen vernickelt)



> und trübe Schläuche



Da gibts sowieso mehr Erfahrungen als Schlauchtypen 



> sowie eine im Vergleich zu Kreisläufen mit glykolbasiertem Korrosionsschutz relativ laut laufende Pumpe (die gleiche Pumpe - eine Eheim 1046 230V - lief später mit Glykol im Wasser hörbar leiser).



Hast du einen "wie laut" Vergleich?
Meine würde ich zwar nicht als unhörbar bezeichnen (was bezeichne ich schon als unhörbar  ), aber es gibt definitiv viel, was lauter ist und trotz sehr massivem Case, würde ich den Hauptteil der Pumpenproduzierten Geräusche noch indirekt auf Vibrationen zurückführen (an denen die Füllung wohl nichts ändert)



> Wem das alles nichts ausmacht und z.B. die Komponenten nicht mehr in möglichst gutem (auch optisch gutem) Zustand verkaufen will,



Dann würden sie ja besser aussehen, als zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes.





fr0gg3r schrieb:


> @VJoe2max:
> Dann habe ich ja Glück^^ Wer kauft denn noch CPU Kühler fürn 775 und nen Wakü Satz fürs 780i



780i würde ich sogar fast für möglich halten. Gibt zwar nicht viele, die sowas suchen - aber ein paar Leute mit großen Quadcores wollen alte Systeme mit einer zweiten Grafikkarte nachrüsten und da seinerzeit kaum jemand nforce-Kühler gekauft hat, ist das Gebrauchtangebot vermutlich nicht größer, als die Nachfrage.
Kühler dagegen... 
Ich hab noch nie mehr als 7 € für nen CPU Kühler gezahlt.



> Da ich auch "erst" seit etwa 6-7 Monaten mit Wasser kühle kann ich leider von deinen Erfahrungen noch nichts merken...aber 3 Jahre wird das ganze eh nicht halten, vorher kommt etwas anderes an Komponenten rein.



Heißt ja nicht, dass du alle Komponenten und die Füllung austauschst. Ich hab in den 6 Jahren auch CPU- und Grafikkartenkühler gewechselt. Aber ne Nortbridge bleibt ne Northbridge (naja - bis zum So775 halt), n AGB n AGB, Pumpe ne Pumpe und meine Radiatoren sind sowieso so schnell nicht zu ersetzen.



> Ist halt etwas Wartungsintensiver und komplizierter als ein reiner LuKü bei dem man einmal alle paar Monate den Staub aus den Lamellen entfernen muss.


 
Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Gerade weil ich keinen Staub mehr aus den Lamellen entfernen muss, sind die Wartungsabreiten seit dem Umstieg bei mir massiv zurückgegangen.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Marke?
> (meine sind jetzt, wie gesagt, seit 6 Jahren mit keinem Korrosionsschutz mehr in Berührung gekommen und zumindest diejenigen, die die Zitronensäurespülung gut überlebt haben, sind weiterhin innen vernickelt)


Damals gab´s noch keine Marken bei Anschlüssen . 10/8er Standard-Anschlüsse wie diese halt: Klick



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da gibts sowieso mehr Erfahrungen als Schlauchtypen


Das ist wohl wahr, aber die gleichen Schläuche (sogar aus der gleichen Charge, da am Stück gekauft) wurden im anderen System mit Korrosionsschutz lange nicht so trübe (eine leichte Eintrübung war auch da festzustellen). War auch allerdings auch kein Markenschlauch. Mit den vielen Sorten heutr und den hohen Weichmacheranteilen ist das schon richtig - da gibt´s so viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen wie Wakü-Systeme.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du einen "wie laut" Vergleich?
> Meine würde ich zwar nicht als unhörbar bezeichnen (was bezeichne ich schon als unhörbar  ), aber es gibt definitiv viel, was lauter ist und trotz sehr massivem Case, würde ich den Hauptteil der Pumpenproduzierten Geräusche noch indirekt auf Vibrationen zurückführen (an denen die Füllung wohl nichts ändert)


Ein "wie laut"-Vergleich ist immer subjektiv (zumindest ohne Schallpegelmessgerät). Jedenfalls war der Unterschied während des Zugießens des Korrosionsschutzes  (hab damals noch nicht im Kanister vorgemischt) so deutlich hörbar und bleib auch so, dass es mir deutlich aufgefallen ist - dabei war die Konzentration nicht mal hoch (ca. 1:20 oder weniger). Vor allem hochfrequente Tonanteile sind so verschwunden. Unterschiedliche Vibrationen kann man da ausschließen, da die Pumpe zunächst im gleichen Gehöeu mit gleicher Entkopplung weiter betrieben wurde . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann würden sie ja besser aussehen, als zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes.


 - nicht jeder ahmt dein Einkaufsverhalten nach . Aber klar - bei weniger pfleglich behandelten Gebraucht-Komponenten kommt´s da oft wirklich nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Damals gab´s noch keine Marken bei Anschlüssen . 10/8er Standard-Anschlüsse wie diese halt: Klick



Hmm - stimmt natürlich. Ich hab zwar den Verdacht, das auch die alle von der gleichen Marke kommen, aber wissen, ob deine no-name die gleiche Quelle haben, wie meine no-name, kann mans wohl nicht.



> Das ist wohl wahr, aber die gleichen Schläuche (sogar aus der gleichen Charge, da am Stück gekauft) wurden im anderen System mit Korrosionsschutz lange nicht so trübe (eine leichte Eintrübung war auch da festzustellen). War auch allerdings auch kein Markenschlauch. Mit den vielen Sorten heutr und den hohen Weichmacheranteilen ist das schon richtig - da gibt´s so viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen wie Wakü-Systeme.



Selbst zwischen noname und noname gibts riesige Unterschiede und auch die Erfahrungen mit ein und derselben Marke gehen weit auseinander. (Die einen empfehlen Tygon, weil er klar bleibt, die anderen suchen was neues, weil ihr Tygon milchig ist  )



> Ein "wie laut"-Vergleich ist immer subjektiv (zumindest ohne Schallpegelmessgerät). Jedenfalls war der Unterschied während des Zugießens des Korrosionsschutzes  (hab damals noch nicht im Kanister vorgemischt) so deutlich hörbar und bleib auch so, dass es mir deutlich aufgefallen ist - dabei war die Konzentration nicht mal hoch (ca. 1:20 oder weniger). Vor allem hochfrequente Tonanteile sind so verschwunden. Unterschiedliche Vibrationen kann man da ausschließen, da die Pumpe zunächst im gleichen Gehöeu mit gleicher Entkopplung weiter betrieben wurde .



Ich dachte an einen Vergleich mit weit verbreiteten Geräuschquellen (z.B. 1200er S-Flex oder früher die 12db Päpste).
Hochfrequente Anteile kann ich bei meiner 1046 jedenfalls gar nicht ausmachen, also kanns mir egal sein, ob du ein Montagsmodell hattest, oder ob mein Gehör an der Stelle ne Lücke hat 



> - nicht jeder ahmt dein Einkaufsverhalten nach .


 
Dafür jammern sie dann rum, sie hätten 400€ für ne Wakü ausgegeben und das Ding wäre auch noch laut 
Irgendwann, wenn ich fertig bin, muss ich mal die Rechnungen zusammensuchen und gucken, ob ich über 200 liege. 
(fest steht jedenfalls: Jeder, der mehr für Wasserzusätze als für Schleifpapier ausgegeben hat, läuft bei mir unter "Kaufmodder"  )


----------



## Spike125 (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin, wollte nicht direkt ein neues Thread aufmachen, und ich denke mal das passt hier ganz gut rein.

Hab am Wochenende nach ca. einem Jahr meine Wakü zerlegt und rausgefunden das in allen Schläuchen und Kühlern grüne Ablagerungen drin sind.
Sieht aus wie ne Alge, was aber rein theoretisch nicht sein kann, weil dest. Wasser und keine direkte Sonnenstrahlung.
Das Einzige was ich zusätzlich benutzt habe war ein klarer UV Farbzusatz (Hersteller kommt noch).

Werde heute abend mal ein Paar Bilder und ne Komponenten Liste hochstellen, und vielleicht kann mir dann einer von euch sagen, was da passiert ist .

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (18. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 1 Esslöffel auf 250ml? also ne braucht-in-ruhe-mehrere-stunden-um-sich-zu-lösen Konzentration?
> Ich hatte mal geschätzte 10 Esslöffel auf 5l zum Durchspülen, da kams zu elektrochemischer Korrosion zwischen Nickel und Kupfer... (wobei ich bis heute nicht genau festellten konnte, ob sich nun ne Kupferschicht auf Nickel abgelagert hat, oder ob sich das Nickel an einigen Stellen von den Anschlüssen entfernt und eine darunter liegende Kupferschicht zu Tage gefördert hat)


 
Mit Säure war´s ne Kupferschicht die sich auf dem Nickel angelagert hat - hab dasselbe Phänomen bereits mit Schwefelsäure nachgestellt .

Was bezweckt ihr btw mit Zitronensäure im Kreislauf? Einen tieferen Sinn hat das imo nicht. Eine Wakü muss man schließlich nicht entkalken und als Biozid - falls es so gedacht war - gibt es besseres. 

Bislang habe ich erst einmal einen Kreislauf längere Zeit (ca. ein Jahr) nur mit Aqua dest. betrieben und hatte in allen Kühlern Ablagerungen und Korrosionserscheinungen an den Anschlüssen. 

In meinem Allerersten Kreislauf hatte ich zwar Korrosionschutz drin (IP), aber auch Alu-Kühler. Da ich nie den Korrosionschutz aufgefrischt habe (die Inhibitoren werden mit der Zeit verbraucht) fing es nach ca. einem Jahr mit der Korrosion an. Natürlich hauptsählich an den Alu-Kühlern - die meisten konnte man unbesehen wegwerfen, aber auchdie Kupferkühler wahren mit ziemlich hartnäckigen Ablagerungen versaut. Damals gab´s noch kein Cillit-Bang zum reinigen.

Seit einigen Jahren habe ich aber keinerlei Alu mehr in Wasserkontakt und verwende Korrosionschutz (G48 1:20). Seit dem bleibt bereits seit Jahren alles völlig intakt und macht auch sonst keinerlei Probleme - kein Ausflocken kein gar nichts. Selbst mit Druckertinte zum Färben gab es keine Probleme (außer mit schwarzer Tinte)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt:
Ich hab mit der Zitronensäure gespült (um Alu- und Farbreste rauszubekommen, da ich vorher einen Alu-Kühler auf Verschleiß gefahren habe). Seitdem (bald drei Jahre) habe ich auch keine Ablagerungen mehr beobachtet. Was sollte sich auch ablagern, wenn sich nichts in Bewegung setzt?

@Spike125: Es gibt ne ganze Reihe potentiell grüner Ablagerungen, Algen sind in der Tat unwahrscheinlich. Zusätze können aber alles mögliche verursachen.


----------



## bobtune (20. Dezember 2011)

hi allemann,

dann schalt ich mich auch mal ein:

Hab in meiner Wurzel LED Kühlung 4 Kupferblöcke und ansonsten nur die vernickelten Verschraubunen und den Koolance PWT. Wird mit mit Wasser aus meiner Umkehrosmoseanlage betrieben, hab mit Absicht Plexikühler gewählt um Einsicht zu haben und bisher sind keinerlei Ablagerungen auszumachen. Ich schätze mal das hält Jahre so. Das Umkehrosmosewasser ist, je nach dem wie schnell es in den Kreislauf kommt oder wie lange es absteht, schwach sauer zwischen PH 6,3 und 6,8. Ich schätze das holt auch sämtliche Rücstände der Vorbesitzer von den Oberflächen und bei regelmäßigem Wechsel des Wassers sind die Kühler von allein blitzeblank.

Doof wär halt wenn mir irgendwann auch nur ein Tropfen Glykol ins Aquarium kommt. Generell versuche ich Metall zu meiden, wo es nur geht, auch Plastikkomponenten sollten möglichst ohne Weichmacher auskommen. In der Aquaristik gibts Reduzierungen und Verschraubungen aus PVC, da kann überhaupt nichts korrodieren. Das wird allerhöchsten etwas brüchig nach 10 Jahren.

Auch im PC ziehe ich Acetal oder Plexideckel vor. Als ich meinen Alu Radiator vom VW Polo dranhatte, musste ich sehr viel G48 zugeben, das hat auch die Schläuche angegriffen. Ich würde auf die Chemie verzichten wo es nur geht.


----------

